

Make users pay to access your beta product - efounders
http://blog.trak.io/growth-hacking-pre-launch-revenue/

======
efounders
Don't know these guys personally but I like the idea of using a small amount
of money to separate motivated beta users from non ones.

That said their argument saying that it's a good method not to attract "Tyre
Kickers" only doesn't stand so much. As a competitor I would specially be
interested to pay 30$ to access a product from a potential competitor.

